# Deconditioned State



## brittany1356 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello. Does anyone know how to code "deconditioned state"? 

Thank you.


----------



## ajs (Dec 6, 2011)

brittany1356 said:


> Hello. Does anyone know how to code "deconditioned state"?
> 
> Thank you.



In relation to what?


----------



## missy874 (Dec 6, 2011)

With geriatric patients I often see the term "deconditioned", the closest I come is debility. Really the provider should be queried.  Generally overall deconditioning is debility, but I think you have to determine the context....as Arlene asked.  Muscular atrophy is a possibility.


----------



## dabroussard (Dec 20, 2011)

I use V69.0


----------



## dabroussard (Dec 20, 2011)

*Deconditioning*

V69.0 is what I use


----------



## amsmith (Dec 21, 2011)

We use 799.3 debility.


----------



## ajs (Dec 21, 2011)

amsmith said:


> We use 799.3 debility.



The definition for deconditioned is:  to cause to lose physical fitness; whereas the definition of debility is: the state of being weak or feeble.  There is a difference in what the patient's actual physical state is...so need some clarfication before giving the patient a condition they don't have.


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree with Arlene. I have been told numerous times to use the debility code for a "deconditioning" diagnosis, (but NEVER the V code) and I do not necessarily agree. I usually query to provider to be more specific, as Arlene suggests. I see this diagnosis mostly with swingbed patients and we are trying to convince our docs to be more specifi.


----------



## Jacoder (Dec 22, 2011)

We see this dx a lot in our rehabilitation facilty and we always use 799.3 for debility.


----------

